
Show HN: Some of the most interesting pdf's on Hacker News - pmcpinto
http://wisewords.online
======
pmcpinto
Hi everyone,

I’ve made a small compilation with some of the most interesting pdf’s I’ve
found on Hacker News and around the web.

I would love to receive some suggestions and more pdf’s to add to the
collection.

Thanks.

~~~
DrScump
The font/color used for author names is too faint, IMHO.

